# Problem mit Brother MFC-490CW Netzw. Install unter Vista



## Asterix-Ac (16. September 2010)

Hallo Community,

folgendes : Ein Brother MFC 490CW soll als Netzwerkdrucker für 2 PC bereitgestellt werden. 
Router : Fritz 7170
Brother wird per Netzwerkkabel an die Fritz angeschlossen, da ein PC auch per Lan bedient wird (ein Win XP - läuft gut). 
2. PC ist Laptop und geht per WLAN an die Fritz. 
Der Brother erhällt sowohl über LAN als auch über WLAN per DHCP seine Daten.
(muss ja beides, da der Laptop per WLAN an den Brother gehen soll - oder geht's auch anders?)

Dass eigentliche Problem ist, dass die Treiberinstallation(während der Installation) auf dem Laptop immer wieder abstürzt. Betriebsystem : Vista.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Und wie ich die Treiber auf die Kiste bekomme?

Asterix


----------

